# 2010 Smith Maze helmet review.



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I went helmet shopping about a month ago and I have tried on so many different helmets in so many colors and sizes. 

I was looking for the lightest and the one with the strongest value. I tried the R.E.D, giro, and a bunch of smiths'. 

I looked everywhere for the perfect point and good selection, which I then found my local board shop to be the best canidate for my criteria. 

I was really leaning towards the RED hifi with the subwoofer but, the price even in sale form was quite a pretty penny. I really liked the fit and minimalistic no frills shape and size but the price was not so enticing. 

So I was looking and tried on the holt, hustle, and some other models offered by RED. I preferred the lightness of the smiths and they just so conveniently didn't have my size in the hustle with audio. 

Then the owner came up to me (I'm a regular there so he knows me by name) offers me a helmet in my size from smith that I have never seen or heard of before. 

He tells me the helmet's model is the maze and it's a 2010 release and he had one in the shop as a sample from smith. He said he'll sell it to me for $50 and tells me the msrp when released will be somewhere in the range of $100. I try it on and it fits really well and it's lighter than any helmet I have ever tried on before. 

I jumped on the opportunity and picked it up. It wears well with my Oakley crowbars, anon figmet, and dragon dx. It feels like I'm not wearing it when I'm wearing it because it's so light on my head.

I would defintly recommend this helmet to whoever is in the market for a new or a first helmet. It already saved my brain once already without falling apart when I bailed on a 5ft high rail and landed on my head. Will post pics soon.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

looked up some pics on it and it looks sick as fuckkk
it is almost identical to the holt and hustle minus holes eh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup it also has a magnetic fuzz ball you can stick on as an option for that maddz steez yo!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks really nice. So you get a optional pom pom for the top?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks decent but uggghh I think I'd die without vents.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a helmet without vents and your head just gets really wet. I hope it doesn't damage the foam to much...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

i wear a beanie underneath the helmet for add protection and warmth.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

I have this helmet too and I love it. The ear flaps aren't as easy to remove as say, a trace, but the constant compliments on the fuzz ball on top are waaay worth it haha. I love this helmet, super comfy and light.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but I have a question. How do I take he goggle clip off the back?


----------



## mike8742 (Jan 29, 2010)

you just have to pull on it relatively hard.


----------

